
Using psql to \watch Star Wars and other silly things (2018) [video] - craigkerstiens
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v32XHJxljKI
======
gus_massa
[spoiler alert] look at
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v32XHJxljKI&t=17m18s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v32XHJxljKI&t=17m18s)

------
craigkerstiens
It felt a bit appropriate for May the 4th.

